# railbus batteries?



## hawkfanjohn (Nov 17, 2009)

I got a railbus and a new revolution train engineer and a circle of track with no power to it. 

My running habits will probably be to run my trains for maybe a couple hours a couple times a week for about 6 months then head to Az without trains (no room for them to turn there). would kinda like it to make enough noise to know where it is. May add a dallee railbus sound card if it is suggested here..

I have a MAHA c777plus charger.

what kind of battery pack at what voltage and amperage would be my best bet? Really don't need to run for 12 hours and don't want to have to change batteries every little while and the cheaper I go the more I have to buy other stuff. 

How hard is the install of something like this? 
Is there room in the railbus for this stuff? 
Anything I'm overlooking like a cord to hook charger to battery pack?

I know I'm just a beginner but this seemed to be a more logical place to ask these questions.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

John, Is it the Aristo Railbus???? If so, it will run quite nicely on 14.8 volt batteries as well as the Aristo Craft 21.5 Li-ion. I'd suggest Li-ion's. Light weight, lotsa power.









The Aristo 21.5 should run the bus for 3-4 hours using the REVOLUTION. Should be a breeze to hookup. Battery in on the red and black, Orange and gray to the motor or main board. Link the TX with the receiver, assign the cab #, add the mu/su cab and you're running.

Oh yeah..... Read the manual.... 

I installed one in a Railbus about 8 months ago and it's running very nicely. The receiver and battery should fit in the baggage compartment. Allow the roof to be taken off to change batteries.









Read the manual...


----------



## hawkfanjohn (Nov 17, 2009)

yes~ aristo railbus.

revolution is (soon) in the mail. Guy with the revolution also handles cordless renovations~ if I holler can (probably) get shipped together ~ not sure he's got the ariso battery. Is the dalee a resonable sound card for railbus since it says its made for it? Room in the railbus to install plus battery? how does it affect battery life? Are any adapters or anything needed?

Will definitely check out lith-ion batteries. thanks

I think I got more questions~just can't think of them right now!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dallee works... 

email me, John. I have a Dallee Railbus sound card. [email protected]


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I have two Aristo-Craft Reo Railbuses that I run almost daily. I use them for test development of my control systems. Both are currently running the latest version of the RailBoss. One has 14.4V 4000mah NiMh batteries. The other has 14.8V, 4400mah Lithium-Ion batteries. I get at least 4 hours of run-time. Both have Phoenix 2K2 boards programmed for the goose sounds. Battery Conversion Module, Battery pack, RailBoss board, and sound board all fit in the baggage compartment. I flop the Spektrum R/C receiver over into the passenger compartment, only because it is so small it can't be seen. Speaker is mounted in the roof. Volume and programming jack for the sound board are mounted on the bulkhead between the compartments. Just open the baggage door to access the power on/off switch or the charging jack. Pop the roof off to reprogram the RailBoss (either user programming or factory programming), program the sound board, or change out the battery. Pick them up, carry them around ... I love these things!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Where in Az? 
Tucson (SE)? 
Vail area.... 
You can run them here. (just be wary of pyscho kitty indoors) 

Phoenix area? Stan and JJ mght offer as well as well as a lot more... might want to ask around. 

John


----------



## hawkfanjohn (Nov 17, 2009)

www.superstitionsunrise.com 
~it's on the edge of Apache Junction. 

I'm there from mid Oct till April. And yes, I'll angle for invites.


----------

